# 2013 National Specialty



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where the 2013 Havanese National will be held? I wish I could go this year, but it's just not in the budget.... so I'm looking ahead and wondering about 2013.


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

It's here in the Chicago burbs...Lombard, IL. Westin Lombard...same location that they held the specialty at in 2009. They were going to have it in Reno but the hotel did some renovations and then put in some unreasonable clauses so they had to scrap Reno and it's here in Chicago. It's about 30 minutes from my house and I work across the street...it's a nice area with lots of good restaurants and shopping. First week in August, so expect some hot and humid weather.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I was disappointed that it's not going to be held in Reno (closer to home, lol) BUT I love the Chicago site. 2009 was great!


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

Fab - thanks so much!


----------



## J and Paul Anka (May 6, 2012)

Whoo!!! I am excited I will be there in 2013! This year is just too far for me to go but I have friends in Chicago and I can drive! (Throwing a little dance party here!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I might be able to do Ohio too. Minneapolis was just too far and too many flights for Kodi, and the timing was bad for me. I think I could talk DH into taking the travel trailer to Ohio. We are at the west end of the Finger Lakes in NY right now on vacation (very dog-friendly area, BTW, Kodi has been to a bunch of wineries doing wine tasting with us over the last few days!). And I don't think it's all THAT much further to Ohio from here. It would be so much less stressful for him to be able to travel in the truck with us, and sleep in his familiar "home away from home" trailer too!

Karen


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Anyone going this year? I've registered and made hotel reservations. Waiting for SWA Ding to book flight.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, yes and yes!!! Just check out the more recent post about who is going. I look forward to seeing there, and hope you will attend the Havanese Rescue banquet on Thursday night !! I am chairinb the event - so you KNOW I will be there !!


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Registered for Thursday night, Friday night and Saturday night. So excited as we didn't go last year.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Laurief said:


> Yes, yes and yes!!! Just check out the more recent post about who is going. I look forward to seeing there, and hope you will attend the Havanese Rescue banquet on Thursday night !! I am chairinb the event - so you KNOW I will be there !!


Can't find the more recent post. Where is it located?


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

The 2013 HCA nationals are in Chicago. Good times for sure.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Miss Paige said:


> The 2013 HCA nationals are in Chicago. Good times for sure.


I was asking where is the post located with updated National news.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

The 2013 Havanese nationals will be held from August 5-11. Here is the website to register for events. http://www.regonline.com/builder/site/Default.aspx?EventID=1182633

It will be a great time at a great facility!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The thread with the updated info is under 

Nationals 2013 - Chicago


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Does anyone know when premiums will be available for agility, obedience and rally? I can't find them anywhere!

Also, I couldn't find anywhere to reserve space for an RV.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

When you register for the events (not enter, but register) you make the rv reservations there.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HalleBerry said:


> When you register for the events (not enter, but register) you make the rv reservations there.


Thanks, Sara, found it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Not having gone before, I'd love the input of people who have. I notice that you can pay extra for ringside (or second, or 3rd) row seating. Do many people do this? How do you arrange to sit with your friends if you do this?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I never, ever get to reserve a place for the show( as I am always working towards the rescue banquet) , but I know that some just put in a memo , who they want to be seated with, and usually they will accomodate you! Very often there are empty reserved seats at times, for people to sit in (until the "owners" come) lol


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

This year they said they were going to give people an armband or something, that gets you into the row, but not a specific seat. That way people could move around or whatever. The $250 seats I believe are specific to each person. I bought a front row ($40) seat - this is my first Havanese national and I want to see everything!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HalleBerry said:


> This year they said they were going to give people an armband or something, that gets you into the row, but not a specific seat. That way people could move around or whatever. The $250 seats I believe are specific to each person. I bought a front row ($40) seat - this is my first Havanese national and I want to see everything!!!!


That's what I was thinking of doing too... I just want to be able to sit with my friends!  I don't need an embroidered chair, thank you! 

I'm registered, but now I think I've got to go back in and change everything around. At first my DH said he would go, and we'd take the trailer. Then he said he'd go, but he wanted to stay at a campground "nearby". When I looked into that option, and found that the "nearest" campgrounds were a good hour away, he decided he didn't want to go. So I have to UN-register him, (for the banquets and stuff) and it looks like I'll end up having to UN-reserve an RV spot and get a room. If he weren't sick, I'd be ready to slug him!


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh, my.... right now we have the rv spot & 2 rooms - so once we're sure who all is actually coming we'll figure it out. The current plan is to drive the rv, park it and stay in the hotel.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Can anyone point me in the direction of the post that says where to send donations for the HRI auction at the specialty? I know there was one, but I can't find it now. I have a few items I'd like to donate.


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm in Milwaukee and would love to come down for a day and check things out and meet some Hav people. Is this possible? Can I buy a day ticket? Also, is this a kind of event you can bring a dog too that isn't an exhibitor? Thanks!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

From what I have read, unless your dog is registered to participate in something at the show you can't bring them. I'm sure someone else will chime in that might be able to confirm this. My daughter wants to check out a college in Chicago so I'm trying to decide if I should try and combine these two events to justify the trip. I asked my daughter if she would be game to hang out with mom and all her crazy dog friends and she said she really wants to see the Art Inst of Chicago so I'm seriously considering. I will check out replies to your post about only going one day. I think you can buy tickets for one day though. I'd love to see Kodi do his stuff though if I go.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of the post that says where to send donations for the HRI auction at the specialty? I know there was one, but I can't find it now. I have a few items I'd like to donate.


Karen, check out the thread entitled, Havanese Rescue Banquet and Auction and you will find the address right on #1.

Is Kodi competing at Nationals? If so, in which events? My daughter has business in Chicago and I'm contemplating whether to tag along or not. I know Elinor will be there, so if there are a few people I know, that would make it more interesting. Plus, there may be forum members to meet:rockon:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Karen, check out the thread entitled, Havanese Rescue Banquet and Auction and you will find the address right on #1.
> 
> Is Kodi competing at Nationals? If so, in which events? My daughter has business in Chicago and I'm contemplating whether to tag along or not. I know Elinor will be there, so if there are a few people I know, that would make it more interesting. Plus, there may be forum members to meet:rockon:


Yes, I'm pretty sure we're going. We're just working out transportation details. It would be great to see you there!!!

And thanks for finding the thread. I knew I'd seen it, but then couldn't find it again for the life of me!!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

sandypaws said:


> I know Elinor will be there, so if there are a few people I know, that would make it more interesting. Plus, there may be forum members to meet:rockon:


Oh now this is getting very enticing.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OH JEN, JEN, JEN, JEN......... NOW you MUST go!!!!!!! I will be there from Sunday to Sunday!!!! 
I did not know if you knew, but I am the chair for the Havanese Rescue Banquet Auction held on Thursday night (8/8)!! 
I would be so thrilled if you came!!!!!!!!!!!! 
HOnestly, I have heard that many bring their pups, although they are not supposed to, and not sure if anyone would ever ask you to "prove" that the pup should be there. So you can decide on that yourself. I personally find that it is so much fun to NOT bring my guys! I am usually too busy to feel comfortable bringing my babies. 
They have some GREAT seminars during the week that you might want to consider going to! I am going to just about all of them!!! 

Let me know if you think you will be going!! I would love to spend time with you there Jen!!!!!
Laurie


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Finally got registration done and hotel reservations made. Now I just need to find the AKC "book thing" to register for the obedience trail and parades.  We'll be there Tuesday through Thursday night. I am staying Thursday night ONLY BECAUSE Laurie says the HRI is fantastic and I don't want to have my quilt shipped to Iowa. I'll just pick it up there.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

I found it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've got to figure out what's going on tonorrow. I registered several weeks ago, but when I tried to log on to add some things tonight, it wouldn't let me... It didn't even recognise my e-mail address. I know I registered because I have the PayPal receipt and it has hit my credit card...weird!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Diann said:


> Finally got registration done and hotel reservations made. Now I just need to find the AKC "book thing" to register for the obedience trail and parades.  We'll be there Tuesday through Thursday night. I am staying Thursday night ONLY BECAUSE Laurie says the HRI is fantastic and I don't want to have my quilt shipped to Iowa. I'll just pick it up there.


What ar you entering, Dian?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh gosh! I don't want to mislead you guys. Thursday night is the HRI banquet/action. Lots of great fun and tons of auction items ! But the quilts are not drawn until after the entire show on Saturday early afternoon. But if you cannot be there on Sat. I promise that the quilt will get to you, safe & sound!, We need everyone there Thursday nite so we can raise as much money as possible for hAvanese rescue!!! 

And, please, if you come Thursday night, please come introduce yourself to me as a forum member! I will be the big girl with the big mouth!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Karen, we're going to enter novice A. A couple of months ago I was feeling pretty confident about Lucy's training so we entered two trials...NQ'd both times. She was so close both times but she was nervous. So though I'd hoped to finish that title at the nationals getting our first leg will be good to. 

Are you doing agility? That's on Tuesday, right? Maybe we could come watch if that's what you're doing.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Laurieeeeeeee.....

That's okay. It will be for a good cause and august isn't quilt weather anyway; a couple more days wait will be okay. I am looking forward to meeting as many of you as I can. Can we arrange a meeting place and time or some way of identifying each other?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You all will receive a name tag - maybe we could all put a little star on the corner of it, or something like that! 

So glad you will be staying for Thursday night - it is lots and lots of fun!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Diann said:


> Karen, we're going to enter novice A. A couple of months ago I was feeling pretty confident about Lucy's training so we entered two trials...NQ'd both times. She was so close both times but she was nervous. So though I'd hoped to finish that title at the nationals getting our first leg will be good to.
> 
> Are you doing agility? That's on Tuesday, right? Maybe we could come watch if that's what you're doing.


Good for you!!! Kodi's stays are just not ready for the Novice stays yet. I was hoping they would offer the new pre-novice class, but they're not. He already has his BN title, so I'm not really interested in doing a bumper leg there. So on obedience day, we'll do advanced and excellent rally runs to continue working toward his RAE. (we need 10 of those, so we've got a way to go!)

I'm going to enter agility, but I'm not positive yet that I'll run him. I've got to see how it goes between now and then. He got really scared at a trial when a cattle dog got away from the owner and attacked him when I took him out to potty. It didn't harm him physically, but scared the bejezus out of him. Since then, he's been sticky on the start line. If I can get him running, he does fine but sometimes I can't even get him to move. We're working through it with a new trainer, and she think's he'll be OK by then. But if he's not feeling confident, I won't run him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Laurief said:


> You all will receive a name tag - maybe we could all put a little star on the corner of it, or something like that!


Oh, that's a good idea, Laurie! really easy, and we wouldn't need any extra sort of pin or anything. If there's room on the badge, maybe people could also put their forum user name, if they don't use their regular name on the forum!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

*momentary off topic...*



jabojenny said:


> . I asked my daughter if she would be game to hang out with mom and all her crazy dog friends and she said she really wants to see the Art Inst of Chicago so I'm seriously considering. .


Great school!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Come by the HRI booth, I will be there with my two plus one.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

So how is this show set up? I've never been to a dog show in a hotel. Can our dogs be with us for the most part? Any pictures from previous shows?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, the dogs are with you most of the time. All boys must be in belly bands if they are on the floor, and girls must have on panties. The hotel sets up a specific area for potty outside the building. The dogs are NOT allowed in the restaurants or the banquets (rules for areas where food is served) but if you choose to purchase the packaged lunches, you are able to eat them in a common area with the dogs. 
One of the grand ballrooms is set up for the show, and a smaller one usually set up for grooming. In the hallways leading to the ballroom all the vendors set up, including HRI - who has a fantastic bunch of items!!! Attached are a few pictures of the HRI banquet room from last year. The rest of my pictures are just of "people" with dogs - lol


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like fun. I'm so excited. "Belly bands and panties when on the floor." Wouldn't that be pretty much all the time or do people carry their dogs in arms, strollers or another way? And how do panties work with all this HAIR?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Diann said:


> Looks like fun. I'm so excited. "Belly bands and panties when on the floor." Wouldn't that be pretty much all the time or do people carry their dogs in arms, strollers or another way? And how do panties work with all this HAIR?


This is the part I'm trying to figure out too. I don't think Kodi is going to like the belly band idea, and he's too heavy to carry around. I don't even HAVE belly bands, so that's the first obstacle.


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> This is the part I'm trying to figure out too. I don't think Kodi is going to like the belly band idea, and he's too heavy to carry around. I don't even HAVE belly bands, so that's the first obstacle.


You can get them pretty cheaply at Walmart online. They're the same ones carried at Petsmart and my local holistic store, but much cheaper at Walmart than either of those places. It's pretty hard to get the sizing right, I had to get Hobbes (at 11 pounds) a medium and do some basic alterations to make it much smaller because the small fit but I just felt it was a little too tight. Thank God we don't need those anymore, just needed them at first because he was a serious marker (on his food, on anything, puppy mill bad habits). But, since you don't need them to actually satisfy any purpose you probably wouldn't even have to alter it. Being too lose wasn't a problem for comfort, it just shifted around a bit to much when he lifted his leg and thus didn't work for protection.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I feel like a Kodi stalker, but is Kodi registered for rally and obedience on Weds the 7th? Also, do you know where this will take place? I heard it wasn't going to be held at the hotel. I am working out details to see if I can get out there with my daughter who also wants to check out a college. Two birds with one stone...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> I feel like a Kodi stalker, but is Kodi registered for rally and obedience on Weds the 7th? Also, do you know where this will take place? I heard it wasn't going to be held at the hotel. I am working out details to see if I can get out there with my daughter who also wants to check out a college. Two birds with one stone...


Awww, gee! Kodi doesn't think you're a stalker... he's flattered! As his Mom, I hope he lives up to expectations. Dogs are like people. You never know what they might throw at you! 

I just filled out the entry forms last night. (still have to put them in the mail, though!) I've entered him in Novice A Standard and Jumpers in Agility (on Tues, and it's off-site... the info is on the web site) I may or may not run him in both classes, depending on how he feels. He will have been in the car for two solid days to get there.

Then he's entered in Rally Advanced and Excellent on Wed. I'm not doing Obedience there, because 3 runs in one day is just too much, and since we're working on our RAE, he has to do both Advanced and Excellent to get another leg. (you need 10 double Q's for the title, and I think he's got 3 so far) Rally and Obedience are in the hotel. I think I'll also throw him in the National Specialty Parades on Thursday, just to give him something (easy) to do that day.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zarika said:


> You can get them pretty cheaply at Walmart online. They're the same ones carried at Petsmart and my local holistic store, but much cheaper at Walmart than either of those places. It's pretty hard to get the sizing right, I had to get Hobbes (at 11 pounds) a medium and do some basic alterations to make it much smaller because the small fit but I just felt it was a little too tight. Thank God we don't need those anymore, just needed them at first because he was a serious marker (on his food, on anything, puppy mill bad habits). But, since you don't need them to actually satisfy any purpose you probably wouldn't even have to alter it. Being too lose wasn't a problem for comfort, it just shifted around a bit to much when he lifted his leg and thus didn't work for protection.


Yeah, we don't need it for anything but to keep the hotel people happy, so as long as it fits around him, it will be good enough.<g> In fact, if it's a bit loose, it might be more comfortable, where he's never worn one before.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Girl dogs have to wear panties even if they're spayed? Karen, it will take you two days to drive there? You just made my 6 hours seem like going around the block.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Diann said:


> Girl dogs have to wear panties even if they're spayed? Karen, it will take you two days to drive there? You just made my 6 hours seem like going around the block.


Yes, same as the boys with the belly bands. It isn't because they may be in heat, it's to avoid any pee accidents. Annoying if you've got a well trained dog, but, oh well! 

I suppose you COULD do it in one VERY long day, but it maps out to almost 16 hours of driving time, not including traffic problems, pee stops, lunch, etc. I'm too old for that type of marathon drive, so we'll break it into two parts!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Is there a link for the Regional and National entries for today and tomorrow?? Foy Trent does not list the entries.
Thanks
Jill


----------

